

40 key computer science terms explained in ways your boss can understand - velodrome
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/07/40-key-computer-science-terms-explained-in-ways-your-boss-can-understand/view-all/

======
MichaelCrawford
My mother had no clue about storage until she came up with the term
"gigabytes".

Now, when I discuss storage with my mother, if I use the term "gigabytes"
myself, she knows what I'm talking about.

